# 2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR



## Deerhuntin (Sep 29, 2017)

2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR-it includes the wiring harness, inside control and truck brackets to mount on truck..Also, does have all paperwork with it....It is in excellent condition-only used to plow personal driveway. Reason for selling is that bought a light weight truck that this will not go on......My loss...
Reasonable offers considered-CASH only


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Price your looking for and location would help.


----------



## Deerhuntin (Sep 29, 2017)

2007 WESTERN PRO PLOW 7' 6" with BLACK POLY DEFLECTOR-it includes the wiring harness, inside control andtruck brackets to mount on truck..Also, does have all paperwork with it....It is in excellent condition-only used to plowpersonal driveway. Reason for selling is that bought a light weight truck that this will not go on......My loss...
Reasonable offers considered-CASH only Belinda - 607-4252527 - Ok, ok - I am a newbie - the location is Pine Valley NY - came off of a 2007 Chevy 2500HD (can be mounted on other makes of trucks with a conversion kit)- asking price $3200 - Thanks for pointing out my errors☺


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump for a nice plow.

A little light for commercial work but great for residential.


----------

